# Lg bh200 problem with sound cutting out.



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just purchased an lg bh200 online. It works great for the first hour. Then it will randomly lose sound. If I rewind a few seconds the sound comes back on and it will work properly again for 2-30 minutes. It does this with blu ray and hd DVD formats. Sd DVD plays just fine. It is hooked to my toshiba 65" dlp via hdmi then sound goes to my Bose lifestyle 28 series 2 via optical cable from my tv. I checked the firmware and it is the newest one.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The first thing that I would do would be to call LG. It may be a faulty unit. 

Let us know how it works out. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hondakilla98 said:


> I just purchased an lg bh200 online. It works great for the first hour. Then it will randomly lose sound. If I rewind a few seconds the sound comes back on and it will work properly again for 2-30 minutes. It does this with blu ray and hd DVD formats. Sd DVD plays just fine. It is hooked to my toshiba 65" dlp via hdmi then sound goes to my Bose lifestyle 28 series 2 via optical cable from my tv. I checked the firmware and it is the newest one.


Hello,
I will be honest. LG's track history is not the greatest. Though the biggest issue I have had with them is not Releasing many if at all Firmware Updates for older recent Players.

Since you just purchased it, you might want to consider replacing it with a different Manufacturer. Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer all make excellent BDP's. Just to name a few.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought it a few months ago on ebay. It worked flawlessly for about 6 weeks. It was a used unit with no warrenty. So returning it isn't an option. I also have about 125 hd dvd's which is why I purchased this unit in the first place. It was $200 and plays anything I put in it. I had a similar issue with a previous toshiba hd dvd player with sound. So now I'm wondering if it's maybe an issue to blaim on another component. I'll soon be replacing the bose with an onkyo 608. So the hdmi will go straight to that. Then I guess I'll see if the issue goes away.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hondakilla98 said:


> I bought it a few months ago on ebay. It worked flawlessly for about 6 weeks. It was a used unit with no warrenty. So returning it isn't an option. I also have about 125 hd dvd's which is why I purchased this unit in the first place. It was $200 and plays anything I put in it. I had a similar issue with a previous toshiba hd dvd player with sound. So now I'm wondering if it's maybe an issue to blaim on another component. I'll soon be replacing the bose with an onkyo 608. So the hdmi will go straight to that. Then I guess I'll see if the issue goes away.


7

Gotcha. Well, if it contimues to give you problems, you can always make it your Bedroom BD Player and place a more stable BDP in your HT. 

With the prices dropping in price to an amazing extent, you can find a BDP from Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer, and many others for less than you paid for the LG.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

I hooked up my onkyo 608 today. So my bh200 runs into it and then into the tv. I watched the A-Team on blu ray with no sound cut out. So We'll see if it continues to work.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hopefully, this will be the last of the problems you are having.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

So far so good. I watched two more movies last night. So I'm thinking it was an issue with the Bose or tv pass through.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I hope it stays good for you, I wish I would of kept all my HD-DVD collection as it was a good format but the load times were quite bad what is it like with the LG?


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

It takes about 30 seconds to power up. Which is a little slow. But other than that it isn't bad. For a player that does everything for $200 it's a bargain. Especially with the price of hd DVD. The average price I've paid is $1.50 a movie.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hondakilla98 said:


> It takes about 30 seconds to power up. Which is a little slow. But other than that it isn't bad. For a player that does everything for $200 it's a bargain. Especially with the price of hd DVD. The average price I've paid is $1.50 a movie.


Yep, you could grab some real bargains for the films, I had approx 80 discs IIRC


----------

